# trapping regs



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

do i have to take a trapping class to buy your linces or do i only need my hunters safty and license


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

haha, our licenses... no, there's no class you have to take, in louisiana at least. all i need is my hunter safety and 25 bucks. you can get one at wal-mart.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Look up your State Game and Fish or DNR on the internet and they should have what the requirments needed.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks i just found them


----------

